# Whup Whup Whup - Disneyland Heli-Drop Pics!



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

So, last Wednesday found us with bluebird weather conditions and a helicopter waiting to be our personal limousine 

Derek and I met for breakfast at 6:30am - by 7:30, we were on our way out of Vancouver and driving up to Britannia to meet our three other friends at our pick up point, just off the Sea2Sky highway.

At 9, we arrive at the heli-pad. Kira, Kip and Duncan are all there and we start to get prepared for the trip. This isn't just any trip - it's Kira's birthday! How many girls do you know who want to do a heli-drop into some of the more severe riding in BC for their birthday? This girl rocks! For those of you who've ridden the Whistler Bike Park, hopefully you haven't had to meet either Kira or Duncan (and I mean that in the nicest way of course): Kira is head of WBP patrol and Duncan also works as a full time Park patroller.

Kip is Kira's brother - he's borrowing a bike from me that he's never ridden before. No worries - by day, he's a pro-level mtb racer, with a full Cannondale sponsorship. We're going to get him out of his lycra, and into some BC nastiness. We get his clipless pedals on the Delirium T and he's ready to go! Kip was freaken unbelievable, but more on this later...

Kira and I have done this trip many, many times before - in fact, this might have been our 10 year Disneyland anniversary! However, due some serious injuries that we've both suffered, it's our first time back up in 3 years. It's Kip, Derek and Duncan's first time and they are excited! Derek especially, because he's had trips canceled twice before due to bad weather over the past couple of years.

Just as an aside - if anyone knows a GOOD, free image host, let me know and I'll repost thes all full size... by good, i mean allows linked images, doesn't have size restrictions, doesn't require thumbnail posting, is fast, etc... Most of these pics are about 1280pix in size; you can open them up in Google photo and they look better than there compressed version here...

First things first - the most dangerous part of the trip - slingin' up about 30K worth of bikes. Definitely have to ensure that no brake lines are snagged, because the bikes will always shift around and settle once they're picked off the ground; loosening off the brake levers and shifters isn't a bad idea either.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan arranging the bikes and getting them ready for slinging_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Here they go..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Up up and away!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_My job is done here..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Snakes on a Plane? No, Bikes in the Sky!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_This should make today's agenda pretty clear._

Darren (the pilot) heads off and drops off our bikes. A little later he returns, however, we've taken a bit too long getting ready, so he goes to ferry some heli-hikers off somewhere for a half hour. We use the time to drop a shuttle car off in Britannia, which is about 15-20 km south of where we will fly from.

Darren returns and we load up:


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan and me..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_...and Derek and Kira_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Even though it's Kira's B-day ride, she graciously gives Kip the front seat!_

So, we take off - I LOVE this part!

The views of Howe Sound and Squamish are awesome as usual on the short 10 minute flight up: some highlights:


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_The Stawamish Chief, or as SMT says: "the 1000 foot rock slap"  It's actually about 2000' high, so it gives you an idea just how high up we're going. Just to the left of the pilot's grab handle, you can see Shannon Falls, which is a 1000' high waterfall and huge tourist draw just South of Squamish_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Mt Habrich - remote high quality alpine granite climbing_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Yes, the views absolutely suck from up here..._

So we're dropped off, left at the top of Goat Ridge.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan checking to make sure that everything is kosher with the bikes - no blown brake lines or anything that's going to cause someone a 10 hour hike-a-bike off of Goat Ridge._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_As of now, we're on our own..._

So, we start wandering around the top of the ridge. It's quite long - maybe a mile or two - but only a hundred meters or so wide. The North and South sides are rimmed by spectacular 500'+ cliffs. Duncan decides that he loves trundling, so the five of us head to the edge of one particularly large cliff and start rolling the biggest rocks that we can find off of them. When you can count to 5 or 6 before the rocks hit the scree slopes down below, you KNOW it's a long way down!

Oh ya - the views from the top? Absolutely awesome of course!


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kira checking out Howe Sound with Vancouver Island in the background_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Mt. Habrich_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Mt. Atwell with Garibaldi behind (the shark fin in the middle)_

After killing about a half hour or so, we decide that it's time to get our asses in gear and actually start riding...


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]

From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan starts to get ready..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Happy Birthday Girl!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Field of bikes!_

Actually one of the cool things about this trip is that I can do a LOT of product testing in a very short amount of time. This was the first time that I've had a full air sprung bike with me on this trip: it's very cool just to see how far you can push the current air technology.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Armoring up against crashes and armoring up against bugs!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Ready to go! Derek is reviewing the Magura Wotan for www.nsmb.com and he's going to give it a serious test today._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]

From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Starting off in the alpine_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Some of the snow patches you can ride and slide down. Then again, some of them lead to several hundred foot cliffs..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Just to the upper left of Kip's head, you can see the 1200' tall "mound" in the Squamish Highlands that has the microwave / cell tower on it and that contains the excellent trail "Rigs and Zen". Black Tust is in the background. I love this pic - it really shows how high up we are; that's Hwy 99 in the bottom left corner._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Ready to ride again._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Derek scoping out the line - with 6 hours riding and hike-a-bike ahead of us, no-one wants to crash on the loose, shale alpine section_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Dropping in..._

--- Ok - enough for tonight - going to bed! ----

Back up and more pics!


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Derek taking the higher line and rolling in..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_... with Kip up next._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan with Kira hot on his heels_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Small alpine roller_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_You just HAVE to love sections of single track like this!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Then again, this is pretty good too!_

So, as you can see we're starting to hit the treeline. This is where things start to change dramatically. I have only two picturs from the next 1500 vertical feet, because it gets VERY steep. Think "angle of repose (i.e. 37 degrees) for a lot of it, filled in with baby heads, steeper rock faces, lots of trees, etc... Absolutely awesome riding, but extra tough with the 30 pounds in my Dakine Apex pack makes it tricky. Still, one of my favourite sections of the trail. You can just keep hitting steep section after steep section after steep section. so, the only two pictures I have (which are never as steep as it looks and always washed out or too dark) are:


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kira checking out a section (and you should check out the tree in the foreground!0_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Finishing this move. Classic STIL section, but you can kind of get an idea by the trees in the background_

End of Part one due to MTBR 40 Image restriction!

Part two continued on post #17


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

A freaking helicopter .... damn thats awesome .. looks like a great time ...ohh BTW Happy Belated Bday Kira !


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

delete


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

delete


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

delete


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

delete


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Well Noel, that was a great entrance post, the juices are running.... I look forward to the second installment.... Awesome post thus far, with some stunning photos....

Yeah ha....................


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow.. Noel.-.. awesome pics!

can't wait for more! :thumbsup:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Excellent, Noel. Looking forward to the next installment. 

I was fortunate to do a couple of heli trips around northern Maine this summer. Spectacular way to see the countryside. Unfortunately no bikes involved for me though.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Awesome. I cannot wait until I rule the world and can do this as often as I want!


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

mas mas mas!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh wow. I just wet myself. That looks so damn freakin' awesome!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

stunning Noel. absolutely stunning!!!



rt


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm with Kira.... sounds like the perfect birthday present to me. Absolutely beautiful. I can feel the anticipation of the awesome descent even sitting here at my office. Hope you snagged a couple of shots on the way down.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Birthday Kira! 

Looks like you had great weather!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

great pixs!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Part Twoooooo*

Finally, we hit Lion's Spine. How many pieces of rock are called Lion's spine or Lion's back or something along those lines? Who knows - probably a lot! Anyway, this is the first significant rock face. On today's bikes it's certainly a helluva lot easier than it was in the "old days" with smaller bikes and such. Still, it's a super fun section of rock to ride. You get shot out of the bottom with a LOT of speed. it's also quite exposed on the rider's right (about 20' down) and reasonably steep at the top. Of course course, that makes it absolutely great to jump off. I go first, then...


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kip follows me down_* in the air*_. Did I mention earlier that this is his _FIRST_ ride on this bike - ever?_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Derek dropping in DH race style. He was super impressed with the Magura Wotan all day long. The fork was very easy to set up and it just worked. While really more of an "AM" fork, like the Fox 36s (say compared to a Marz 66 or a RS Totem), the Wotan performed exceptionally well and didn't hold him back one bit._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_My second time, I do a little hip into the drop, but end up pretty close to the edge! - Oops!_

Time to stop for some lunch. Due to our little delay in lifting off this morning, it's pushing 2pm, and none of us have really eaten properly since around 7am, so we're starting to get hungry!


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Mmmmm - Fud! Yes, that is a quart of orange Gatorade shoved into the side of my pack. There's a matching one on the other side as well! Orange is one of the only flavours that I can drink warm_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]

From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan posing for some postcard shots_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Ya, these trails suck!_

Up next is one of my favouite features on this trip - Andre's Rock. The face is about 14 feet, near vertical to a non-existant transition. Yup, it's basically, flat on top and flat at the bottom, with a 75 degree wall between the two. Someone before us had already kicked the cheater rocks out of the way at the bottom the wall, so we left them where they where. You don't really need them anyway!


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_I hit it up - it really is one of my favourite lines up in Britannia. Cheater rocks in the back ground _


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kira up top, giving some perspective on the line..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_...then dropping in. You can really see the "lack of tranny" here!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kip up next..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_...with Derek up next. Didn't unfortunately get a picture of Duncan here - sorry!_

The next line is one of the harder ones on the trip - it's a thin arete that leads to an off camber short run out covered in pea gravel and surrounded on two sides by a 15-20 foot cliff.

The first time it didn't go so well - the rock roller did, but I when I hit the tranny, I washed out on the pea gravel, my right knee pad blew off and I ended up draggin my bare knee along the granite. Not fun. So, I went back up and hit it again, cleanly this time.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Deceptively nasty - the roll in is fairly text book, but the run out is sketchy_

Luckily, we have a couple of people with us who know a thing or two about first aid 


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]

From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kira wrapped it up and I didn't even notice it for the rest of the trip._

Fast Forward two days though...


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_I LOVE my Dark Cycles pedals - the best flat pedals that I have ever used, but they must be respected!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]

From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_This was not fun in the shower the first time _

Well, magically, the camera didn't come out for quite a while. Lots and lots of rock, lots of hiking, even more descending, etc... Too much riding and it's difficult to think about stopping to take pictures. However, there is one cool rock that I really like. You essentially ride along the top edge of the cliff, on a 1-2 foot wide ledge. Then, you have to crank a sharp 90 degree left hand move onto the face. It's an absolutely killer move and a lot of fun.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kip hitting up the face - again, pictures don't do this one justice - you'll just have to take my word for it. Basically, you ride along the top of the rock face (coming from the right side in the picture), then have to crank it down the face. Very cool move._

Well, somehow I also missed taking pictures of the 30-40 minute hike up the 200' cliff face of Den Alley. Oh well. After a bunch of super fun descending, we reach Awesome Rock. It might not have the impact that it did 10 years ago when I first saw it, but it certainly is no less fun to ride! More or less, a 20' tall natural quarter pipe in the woods.


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Me at the top of Awesome Rock. The main line goes down beneath me. There is an alternate line to the left above Kip's head that is even steeper and actually hits pretty much vertical (you can tell because the moss hasn't been worn off!). However, I like to hit the main line because..._


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_... I can air it!_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Here's Kira hitting it up_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Duncan takes his turn_


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Kira again_

Unfortunatey the pics of Derek and Kip didn't turn out that great, but of course they also hit Awesome Rock - both lines too.

After Awesome Rock, there really isn't any hike-a-bike left. Just about a half hour of some of the sweetest buff single track. Then, the end comes all too quickly 


From Disneyland (B...
[TR]_Goat Ridge_

Well, another excellent day up on Goat Ridge comes to an end. A quick trip to the liquor store for some beers (and ice cream sandwiches!) then off to the pub to rehash a great day. Hope you like the post!

Cheers,


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

If I didnt know you Noel I would hate you right now.

Awesome pics. Brilliant descriptions. Glad you didnt break any bones - I really did not feel like scrambling to help you get sh!t ready for Sept with you all broken and laying around again.

A truly authentic experience especially "A little later he returns, however, we've taken a bit too long getting ready" that is so classic!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

awesome write-up! seemed like an amazing experience.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I heart Goat Ridge.

I was pretty stoked on the amazing blue bird day we got up there mid October last year.


----------



## austin rr (Aug 6, 2007)

how did u afford that heli trip
u rich??


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Fantastic thread Noel, one of the best for me thus far on MTBR. Great write up too, I can now picture the ride well.... Great stuff. That steed you were riding would be great on those steeps, in fact most places on those trails........

austin rr, be cool bro, work hard and these things become achievable............


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Nice tree picture btw.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

amazing....thanks for sharing!


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Awesome!!! Though my riding skills wouldn't allow me to ride such a trail... 

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

holy shiznitt Noel! some of that stuff makes me queasy just to look at in pictures! beautiful stuff though. one day we'll head out your way and i can walk that stuff in person. hehehehe.

rt (still convinced that i could have ridden that log oh-so-many years ago )





ps - when i grow up i want to be able to ride like kira


----------



## hardtales (Jun 22, 2006)

Disneyland?

Where's Mickey?


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude, if you guys were really tuff, you would have slammed a Dew, then dropped FROM the helicopter!


Just kidding, awesome post.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*fan frickin tastic*

I second this is the best passion pic post of the year. I now must do this ride before I die.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting that great TR.
More like Dizzyland in some of those rock drops.

Looks like the air sprung bike did just fine for you on this trip.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! awesome stuff! looks like one hell of a trip!!


----------



## biglou1969 (Aug 21, 2007)

that was cool I would love that ride. thanks for sharing. can't wate to ride today after seeing the photos.


----------



## thedigitel (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow those are some steep drops. Looks badass.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

That steep to no trannie....not for me. Awesome stuff, that's an amazing trip.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*That's some steeeep stuff.*

Love it! I'd be interested to see someone right at the bottom of that drop with the abrupt tranny. Do you have to manual the front wheel a bit or does it roll out ok?

KRob-------------------> Adding Goat ridge heli-shuttle to my must-do ride list.

Who do you contact?... what does it cost?


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Fab shots Noel...*

that'll be as close as I get to a steep ride this summer. Really enjoyed the pics, thanks for taking the time to shoot and to post.

Jim


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

WOW, just wow...


----------



## Doode (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for a great read and pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Noel...*

you once again prove to us that you are a god among men (and women ) Exceptional pictures and write up:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
<img src=https://www.homevideos.com/movies-covers/ohgod.jpg>


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

great pics....enjoyed reading the story they go with as well....wish i had the skill, equipment, and money to ride there....


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> Love it! I'd be interested to see someone right at the bottom of that drop with the abrupt tranny. Do you have to manual the front wheel a bit or does it roll out ok?
> 
> KRob-------------------> Adding Goat ridge heli-shuttle to my must-do ride list.
> 
> Who do you contact?... what does it cost?


Here's a shot of the fork under compression at time of impact


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Here's a shot of the fork under compression at time of impact


Really hard to believe that helmet doesn't get a workout about half a second from that point, but I'll take your word for it. Super nice pictures and ballsy riding.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

NICE!

The pics of Awesome Rock are killer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Definite candidate for the "Top 10 MTBR posts of all time". Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*rt* said:


> holy shiznitt Noel! some of that stuff makes me queasy just to look at in pictures! beautiful stuff though. one day we'll head out your way and i can walk that stuff in person. hehehehe.
> 
> rt (still convinced that i could have ridden that log oh-so-many years ago )
> 
> ps - when i grow up i want to be able to ride like kira


I knew you could ride that log too! Now, to start being able to ride like Kira - well, you just need to MOVE here - that's all!

However, I think the real question is: heli ascent, or steep jeep road in a 4 x 4 truck?



Sorry we missed you guys at the FFTF - I heard it was only by a few hours. Too bad, but I guess that's how it goes. I'll be back next year, so we can try again...

Cheers!

Ps: that 11,000' + race in your blog was serious!


----------



## tiggerider (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow. Thanks you for the Hit. Later


----------



## jennyfresh (Jul 31, 2004)

*Super Sweeeettt*

Awesome pics. Anne and i are quite anxious to visit!!!!

Kira Happy Birthday and Noel, you rock!!!!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

KRob said:


> Love it! I'd be interested to see someone right at the bottom of that drop with the abrupt tranny. Do you have to manual the front wheel a bit or does it roll out ok?
> 
> KRob-------------------> Adding Goat ridge heli-shuttle to my must-do ride list.
> 
> Who do you contact?... what does it cost?


Hey KRob:

The "no-tranny" rock is not as bad as you might think - the first few times I rode it, I was spit out pretty hard, but now it's fairly routine. You can't put your weight too far back, otherwise, your bike will shoot forwards and you'll end up on you ass! You really have to just be balanced on your bike. I know - sounds crazy, but totally works!

It's not an organized trip provided by a guide service - it's more like: some of us know where to go because we have been doing this trip over the past decade (and we were originally shown by other people who knew the area), and we get together and hire a helicopter and pilot. The costs depend upon how many people go, where they fly from, etc...

Sorry I can't be more helpful, but it's not a formally guided trip.

Cheers,


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

shirk said:


> I heart Goat Ridge.
> 
> I was pretty stoked on the amazing blue bird day we got up there mid October last year.


Hey Shirk:

Cool pic - is that on Stone Rock?

edit: Yup, definitely Stone Rock. I checked out your web site - very cool and great pics from Disney! Love those guys hippin' off of Lion's Spine! I noticed TH's V-tach in your pics as well 

Cheers,


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

tiggerider said:


> Wow. Thanks you for the Hit. Later


Couldn't have said it better myself! 

Great post Noel, I've wanted to get up there since the first heli post you posted (on the Heckler?). Looks like my kind of trail!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awesome post Knolly! Those drop in shots are unreal! Are you off the brakes the whole way down, or do you just feather the rear a tiny bit to control your speed? Either way super impressive riding.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Great stuff! Talk about "roughin' it"!

Yeah, I sure am curious about the ticket cost. I mean, I seem to have no problem bending
over for $3K mtb trips twice every year as it is. It's only money! Whoever said money can't
buy you happiness never took a vacation worth beans!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Hey Shirk:
> 
> Cool pic - is that on Stone Rock?
> 
> ...


Wish I had taken some pic of the view from Stone Rock down to Howe Sound. Actually wish I had taken more pics period. Smoke took tons of pics thou. I need to upload those ones. I am guessing Trev might get his Delerium up there sometime this season. Pretty sure we'll organize a trip up there before it gets too late.


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

Amazing ride! Hey Derek! nice partners to ride!
Wayo


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Bart Simpson said it best, "Aye Carumba!"


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

kristian said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> Great post Noel, I've wanted to get up there since the first heli post you posted (on the Heckler?). Looks like my kind of trail!


Ya, crazy eh - the original post was almost 10 years ago!

Kip actually lives in Col. Springs - perhaps you'll run into him one of these days. I think he's heading back home this weekend.

Cheers!

Noel


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> Awesome post Knolly! Those drop in shots are unreal! Are you off the brakes the whole way down, or do you just feather the rear a tiny bit to control your speed? Either way super impressive riding.


Thanks!

Re Rock drops: It's really dependent upon the drop - when you jump them, you're pretty much off the brakes until you're in the tranny. If you're rolling down, then you're on the brakes until the last possible second, then again braking once you're stable in the tranny.

Cheers!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

shirk said:


> Wish I had taken some pic of the view from Stone Rock down to Howe Sound. Actually wish I had taken more pics period. Smoke took tons of pics thou. I need to upload those ones. I am guessing Trev might get his Delerium up there sometime this season. Pretty sure we'll organize a trip up there before it gets too late.


Ya, the view from Stone Rock is so unbelievable - I love how it just juts out from the forest - really wild. What's even crazier is that when you're riding along it, you don't realize that it drops vertically about 80 feet down to your right - literally about a foot or two away from where you're riding.

We haven't been hitting Stone Rock up much these days - we prefer to take 401 out after Awesome Rock: you miss Stone Rock and that other rock roller (Rabbit Ear?), but the actual trail is WAY better on 401. It's just super kick ass buff descending, none of that loose rocky stuff. Too bad - Stone Rock is SUCH a cool feature, but for my money (energy!), I like the 401 route out better.

Cheers!

Noel


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Great stuff Noel, thanks!


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*we should all be so lucky...*



knollybikes.com said:


> So, last Wednesday found us with bluebird weather conditions and a helicopter waiting to be our personal limousine


hate when that happens! 

killer thread (esp. for a helicopter aficionado). :arf:

nicely done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

great post.. thanks for sharing!
beautiful country this time of year.

watch the trundling though, i know its a damn remote area, but
you never know when climbers will be around... dude got
squashed up in the wind rivers a few weeks ago, when a 
guy mistakenly chucked some rocks off. 

I love it as much as the next guy, but my bros are always
gettin on me about doing it, so I've 'reformed' my ways.

-T


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome, MichH...I am thinking Drakensberg


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

great report with lots of pictures.....thanks


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Friggin Awesome!!!*

Awesome!!
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Fantastic thread, photos and writing. I did not even dream these things were possible on wheels. I mean my boys are constantly watching the extream sports channel and I see people jump crazy staff but never had a chance to see something like that.
Thanks for sharing Noel!
BTW I don't care at all about the cost. These things are much better on screen for me


----------



## FastGherkin (Jan 27, 2006)

*Whoah....*

One of the best posts I've read yet on MTBR... thank you so much for taking the time to upload all the gorgeous photos and to tell the story! WAY above my skill level- but still amazing to read about!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, I'll be a naysayer. Looks like fun and all, but that's a lot of jet fuel burned up and pollution into the air just to radster down a mountain.

flame on!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Your reasoning is flawed*



zrm said:


> OK, I'll be a naysayer. Looks like fun and all, but that's a lot of jet fuel burned up and pollution into the air just to radster down a mountain.
> 
> flame on!


using your reasoning, we should never fly to AZ, SanFran, Tahoe, etc; for MTBR gatherings. And after all, we all know how much of a waste of time and energy those things are!


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> using your reasoning, we should never fly to AZ, SanFran, Tahoe, etc; for MTBR gatherings. And after all, we all know how much of a waste of time and energy those things are!


yea, does he want us to sit in a room all day and have zero fun. ha, talk about negliable in the big scheme of things. how many flights worldwide per day happen for stupid sales meetings, etc. you could helidrop everyday for the rest of your life and still probably have 0.000001% less effect


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Mellow Yellow said:


> using your reasoning, we should never fly to AZ, SanFran, Tahoe, etc; for MTBR gatherings. And after all, we all know how much of a waste of time and energy those things are!


Well, yeah, when you consider the impact that flying has in terms of pollution and fuel consumption, that sounds pretty wasteful and extravagant. I might fly once every 3-4 years when I need to go home to see my family and I don't have time to drive (yes, driving has plenty of impacts also, but a hell of a lot less than flying) but I try to be mindful of the impacts of my recreational activities.

(QUOTE) yea, does he want us to sit in a room all day and have zero fun. ha, talk about negliable in the big scheme of things. how many flights worldwide per day happen for stupid sales meetings, etc. you could helidrop everyday for the rest of your life and still probably have 0.000001% less effect (QUOTE)

Well, I have all kinds of fun on my bike (2300 miles on the odometer this season and still counting :thumbsup: ) and I've never and don't plan on using a helicopter or even a ski lift to get to the top of where I want to ride down. Much more satisfying for me and easier on ole' Mom earth  If you think that "you could helidrop everyday for the rest of your life and still probably have 0.000001% less effect" you need to take a little harder look at how much fuel, emissions, and so forth something like heli drops for bikes or heli skiing consume. There's a reason helicopters cost thousands of dollars and hour. Not that I'm a big fan of how much needless business travel we do in this country either. 
No need to "sit in a room all day and have zero fun", just consider the impacts that you have on the planet and make some pretty small adjustments. Try to be a litle more kind, ya know what I mean? Driving a car that gets decent gas milage (riding your bike as much a possible of course to minimize miles driven), maybe fly once and a while, well, you could do better but we don't have to become Monks, just cut back on wasting fossil fuels a little, that's all. If everyone did that think of the difference it would make 

Jeeze, What a no fun, tree huggin, crotchety old foogie I am huh?


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

zrm said:


> Well, yeah, when you consider the impact that flying has in terms of pollution and fuel consumption, that sounds pretty wasteful and extravagant. I might fly once every 3-4 years when I need to go home to see my family and I don't have time to drive (yes, driving has plenty of impacts also, but a hell of a lot less than flying) but I try to be mindful of the impacts of my recreational activities.
> 
> (QUOTE) yea, does he want us to sit in a room all day and have zero fun. ha, talk about negliable in the big scheme of things. how many flights worldwide per day happen for stupid sales meetings, etc. you could helidrop everyday for the rest of your life and still probably have 0.000001% less effect (QUOTE)
> 
> ...


no, i think i will go on and use ski lifts, drive SUV's (all my friends do also), and shuttle rides. no problem about conseving fossil fuels, the human race will use them all up someday, then we will be forced to use something else. we always have, and always will change. the earth is doing fine, it was here long before us and will be long after us. besides, i'm always a tad cold, alittle warmer will be nice!


----------



## Specialized fan (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow talk about the ultimate ride!


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Any idea where Dereks review of the Wotan is ? I couldnt find it on NSMB.com


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

zrm said:


> OK, I'll be a naysayer. Looks like fun and all, but that's a lot of jet fuel burned up and pollution into the air just to radster down a mountain.
> 
> flame on!


Really can't flame you, your point is valid and admirable. I'm all for living as green as possible but I'm glad your thinking didn't enter my mind when I saw those cool riding pics. My next bike will be a Knolly, at least the profits will be put to good use. Some excellent bike skills shown there, I think I would have backed away from some of those steep drops!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

MAN!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!! I am so envious!!!! Great Shots!!!!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Great Pics! Awesome rock looks huge...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cool. Also, not cool.*



dft said:


> no, i think i will go on and use ski lifts, drive SUV's (all my friends do also), and shuttle rides. no problem about conseving fossil fuels...blahblahblah


Cool, always nice to meet one of the lucky few who are immune to the consequences of environmental damage. You guys make the best friends. We all get to hang out and generally act irresponsible and reckless, and afterward, when I have to change the oil in my three hummers, you won't mind when I dump it all over your yard. Who cares? The earth is big, there's no way humans have an impact.

------------

Looks like a fun ride down. Those are some inspiring pics. But I gotta say, I'd think twice about recommending a Knolly to anyone after seeing the ethic. Your options up are a helicopter or a jeep? How lazy is that? If a jeep can make it up, your legs and a pair of 26" tires can too. And is that off-trail tundra you guys are riding on? That it even looks like it might be is Pure Sierra Club fodder, right there. Looks fun, but damn, at what cost. I hope you guys made an extra-healthy IMBA contribution that month.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Looks like a fun ride down. Those are some inspiring pics. But I gotta say, I'd think twice about recommending a Knolly to anyone after seeing the ethic. Your options up are a helicopter or a jeep? How lazy is that? If a jeep can make it up, your legs and a pair of 26" tires can too. And is that off-trail tundra you guys are riding on? That it even looks like it might be is Pure Sierra Club fodder, right there. Looks fun, but damn, at what cost. I hope you guys made an extra-healthy IMBA contribution that month.


so Hotblack - do you have kids? Are you planning on ever having kids?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Brodiegrrl said:


> so Hotblack - do you have kids? Are you planning on ever having kids?


So, Brodiegrrl - do you have a aunt named Ursula? Are you ever planning on having a Aunt Ursula?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Cool, always nice to meet one of the lucky few who are immune to the consequences of environmental damage. You guys make the best friends. We all get to hang out and generally act irresponsible and reckless, and afterward, when I have to change the oil in my three hummers, you won't mind when I dump it all over your yard. Who cares? The earth is big, there's no way humans have an impact.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Looks like a fun ride down. Those are some inspiring pics. But I gotta say, I'd think twice about recommending a Knolly to anyone after seeing the ethic. Your options up are a helicopter or a jeep? How lazy is that? If a jeep can make it up, your legs and a pair of 26" tires can too. And is that off-trail tundra you guys are riding on? That it even looks like it might be is Pure Sierra Club fodder, right there. Looks fun, but damn, at what cost. I hope you guys made an extra-healthy IMBA contribution that month.


take your opinion and shove it up your ass. That "fragile alpine tundra" are trails cut by trials motorcycles. You don't know where this place is, you don't know the context and yet you feel the need to spray. Don't even bother responding. I don't know you, don't care about your opinion and could care less what you think


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Looks like a fun ride down. Those are some inspiring pics. But I gotta say, I'd think twice about recommending a Knolly to anyone after seeing the ethic. Your options up are a helicopter or a jeep? How lazy is that? If a jeep can make it up, your legs and a pair of 26" tires can too. And is that off-trail tundra you guys are riding on? That it even looks like it might be is Pure Sierra Club fodder, right there. Looks fun, but damn, at what cost. I hope you guys made an extra-healthy IMBA contribution that month.


I seriously hope you've never flown or driven anywhere on vacation, after all, you could have just pedaled there. I'm really sure that if a group of friends asked you to go on that trip you would have proudly proclaimed that nah, I'll hike-a-bike the 5000 feet up and see you at the top sometime next week.

I'm sure the Knolly folks will be crushed that they won't need to produce a fully rigid bike for your arrogant ass anytime soon.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

LeeL said:


> take your opinion and shove it up your ass. That "fragile alpine tundra" are trails cut by trials motorcycles. You don't know where this place is, you don't know the context and yet you feel the need to spray. Don't even bother responding. I don't know you, don't care about your opinion and could care less what you think


Again, the great ethic of the Knolly crew. Good people. Sure glad we all fought for 30 years for access, only to hand it over to you clowns.

...no, I don't know where it is, and I don't care about who cut the trails or how. I care that ten times a friggin month, people everywhere, thankfully not me anymore, get to explain to rooms full of other people who are all looking sternly at pictures like that, how that is not what mountain biking on their land will be like, and how in real life, riders are mindful of their actions, respectful of the land they ride on. They don't ride in wilderness areas, won't blacken up rock faces, they won't tread on the vegetation, they come and go quietly, hardly be noticed, and leave no trace.

Your guys' trip looks like a hell of a lot of fun. And your post also looks one hell of a lot like going back on everything advocacy has been working for for three decades. In case you hadn't heard, appearances are everything. Nice work.

You're not so naive you didn't think you'd hear this response...


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> Again, the great ethic of the Knolly crew. Good people. Sure glad we all fought for 30 years for access, only to hand it over to you clowns.
> 
> ...no, I don't know where it is, and I don't care about who cut the trails or how. I care that ten times a friggin month, people everywhere, thankfully not me anymore, get to explain to rooms full of other people who are all looking sternly at pictures like that, how that is not what mountain biking on their land will be like, and how in real life, riders are mindful of their actions, respectful of the land they ride on. They don't ride in wilderness areas, won't blacken up rock faces, they won't tread on the vegetation, they come and go quietly, hardly be noticed, and leave no trace.
> 
> ...


It's too bad this post came to this, I thought this was a mountain biking forum. This politically driven argument should be in a seperate topic.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Knolly - Best bike I've ever owned and best bike company I've ever dealt with. It was threads like these that lead me to Knolly in the first place.


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Again, the great ethic of the Knolly crew. Good people. Sure glad we all fought for 30 years for access, only to hand it over to you clowns.
> 
> ...no, I don't know where it is, and I don't care about who cut the trails or how. I care that ten times a friggin month, people everywhere, thankfully not me anymore, get to explain to rooms full of other people who are all looking sternly at pictures like that, how that is not what mountain biking on their land will be like, and how in real life, riders are mindful of their actions, respectful of the land they ride on. They don't ride in wilderness areas, won't blacken up rock faces, they won't tread on the vegetation, they come and go quietly, hardly be noticed, and leave no trace.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna comment on this troll post. I sat back and thought about for a few minutes before doing so though.

HOTBLACK-I looked through your posts. I figured they were all going to be in the now defunct political forum. Why you gotta be so negative? I'm guessing you have no knowledge of anything where they are riding? The location they are riding will most likely never be a moab, so it's not going to suffer thousands of riders per year. People that ride stuff like that are fewer and farther between than your average cross country rider, so there will naturally be a lower impact on the system of trail they ride. I met a few of the people of Knolly bikes at interbike a few years ago. Seemed like nice people, easy to talk to. Sounds like the company was started because of passion. The same reason those pictures were taken. They wanted to share what they are passionite about. It's people like you who will most likely never understand that passion.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Again, the great ethic of the Knolly crew. Good people. Sure glad we all fought for 30 years for access, only to hand it over to you clowns.
> 
> ...no, I don't know where it is, and I don't care about who cut the trails or how. I care that ten times a friggin month, people everywhere, thankfully not me anymore, get to explain to rooms full of other people who are all looking sternly at pictures like that, how that is not what mountain biking on their land will be like, and how in real life, riders are mindful of their actions, respectful of the land they ride on. They don't ride in wilderness areas, won't blacken up rock faces, they won't tread on the vegetation, they come and go quietly, hardly be noticed, and leave no trace.
> 
> ...


Here are more pictures of me locking up my back tire in "fragile alpine tundra" you boring, burnt-out, sanctimonious , ignorant pedant. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=403197

In fact just to help you raise your blood pressure more, you lecturing blowhard, here are many pictures of many people riding bikes in more "fragile alpine tundra: - http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=45705


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

If you only had one millionth of a clue about the advocacy, trail building, trail access, and high-level organizational inputs of Brodiegrrl and LeeL into the mountain biking over a period of many years.... Not that you'd be expected to know this, but it's a prime example of why it's important to look before you leap when flaming people, without having the requisite background.

Same goes for Noel & Knolly. Lots of history, past and present, of giving back to the trails in many ways, and supporting those same activities for others also.



HotBlack said:


> Again, the great ethic of the Knolly crew. Good people. Sure glad we all fought for 30 years for access, only to hand it over to you clowns.
> 
> ...no, I don't know where it is, and I don't care about who cut the trails or how. I care that ten times a friggin month, people everywhere, thankfully not me anymore, get to explain to rooms full of other people who are all looking sternly at pictures like that, how that is not what mountain biking on their land will be like, and how in real life, riders are mindful of their actions, respectful of the land they ride on. They don't ride in wilderness areas, won't blacken up rock faces, they won't tread on the vegetation, they come and go quietly, hardly be noticed, and leave no trace.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

catch22 said:


> I I'll hike-a-bike the 5000 feet up and see you at the top sometime next week.


Oh, you mean like Loop 4 in Montezumas Revenge. zrm and I have both packed our bikes to over 14,000' in the middle of the night several times.

BTW, nice pictures and a sweet looking descent. I'll have to remember to trade in my 575 for a Knolly when my fat ass is too lazy to bike uphill anymore.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

victim said:


> Really can't flame you, your point is valid and admirable. I'm all for living as green as possible but I'm glad your thinking didn't enter my mind when I saw those cool riding pics. My next bike will be a Knolly, at least the profits will be put to good use. Some excellent bike skills shown there, I think I would have backed away from some of those steep drops!


Well, I'll tell you, I like to have fun, and I like to ride my bike downhill, but I am always thinking of my impacts. The way I look at it, I can have fun AND do what I can to minimize (not eliminate, that ain't gonna happen) my impact and footprint. The thought of shuttling up to ride down really has never occurred to me.

I was looking though some MTB rags on the rack the other day and one of them, I forget which one, had a cover story on a trip that some of the big name sponsored free ride types did in Nepal. The headline read something about how these guys used helicopters, jeeps or whatever to gain their vertical. 
The photo was pretty cool, great scenery and all that and the guys riding are good, no doubt about it. BUT, I can't get past the thought of here are a group of people in one of the poorest countries in Asia - which is saying something - flying around in a helicopter just so they can have their grand adventure, session down some Himalayan radness and publish a story about it.

I dunno, maybe I'm the only one who thinks that's more than a bit excessive in a world where thousands and thousands of people all over the world are dying in wars over oil. It's not about if folks are good people, or if something is fun, I'm sure they are; it's about impacts.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Everything we do will impact the earth. We have done so much to change the course of how nature will evolve we can never reverse it. 

Not that I want to be cynical since I think the earth and most of nature will survive once we have killed ourselves off. 

The stories in the bike and ski mags have more and more people accessing terrain via helicopters since that is new, exciting, hasn't been done and people will buy the magazine and videos to see it. 

This ride isn't done everyday. In fact it can only be done in August and September since the rest of the time its covered in snow! 

I think the Heli companies are glad that there are people around who use their services. Otherwise they won't have jobs. 

Heli skiing is a HUGE business. These companies would love to be as busy in the summer. 

The best any of us can do is to try to consume less. People make their choices and so long as they are happy with the consequences, who are you or anyone to judge.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

the greatest impact we have on the earth is being there. 

So if you really cared about the earth and your impact on it, you won't have kids.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow. This is an EPIC trip report. Yes, I used that word very appropriately here. 
Someone trump this thread, get up that new Squamish gondola and start making some trails!! I'm going on a hunger fast until I get to ride up top here. Sprinkle my ashes on the trail if I die before it gets built.


----------

